# 80 gallon tank build



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well I have a 80 gallon that I plan on redoing this weekend after i get paid. it used to house a large oscar and large JD but im going for other cichlids. I know that I'll be putting play sand in it Im very fond of that, but my problem is what else to put in there I kinda want to do beach pebbles of some sort and maybe a couple of pots with a couple of fake plants but not sure about the plants or pots. what do y'all think?

will post a pic of a 20gal that I have that i want the 80gal to look like once thet showup in my email.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well heres the 20gal and a small flowerhorn, also a pic of the 80


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice setups! Can't wait to see more


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well I just kept the pots and river rocks so heres the new setup.


----------

